
Huge Cavity in Antarctic Glacier Signals Rapid Decay - daegloe
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7322
======
xbryanx
Which major data centers or internet infrastructure are most at risk from
coming sea level rise?

